# Problemas con amplificador de 130w musikman. suena muy bajito



## argon_7 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola muchachos, soy nuevo en el foro. Hace poco armé un amplificador de 130 W Musikman. Resulta que el amplificador funciona pero parece de 2 W. Cuando intento subir el volumen,  sube muy poquito y con distorsión. Lo extraño es que armé dos etapas y las dos, se comportan de la misma manera.
Estuve comprobando el conexionado y los transistores,  y parece estar bien. Que podrá ser ?. Me gustaría que me den una mano , desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## santiago (Jun 5, 2009)

Las resistencias de 5 W son de 47 Ohms o de 0,47 ?

Saludos.


----------



## argon_7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Gracias Santiago por contestar. Las que puse son de 33 Ohms 5W, ( 5W 33 RJ ) pero ahora estoy en la duda de que lleve 0.33 Ohms. Cual sería la correcta ?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2009)

0,33Ω.

Primero cambiá esas y fijate si se soluciona todo. De no ser así, posteá qué pasa para orientar las respuestas siguientes.

Saludos


----------



## argon_7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Gracias muchachos, que clara que la tienen! Cambié las resistencias y funciona excelente. Cero distorsión, una maravilla la potencia , de nuevo muchas gracias muchachos. Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Jun 7, 2009)

Jajajajaja que puntería que tengo, jajajaja, estaba seguro de que era eso por que me pasó como 4 veces, jajaja


----------



## Cacho (Jun 8, 2009)

No sos el único que tuvo ese problema... Nunca me pasó ni me volverá a pasar    


Saludos


----------



## argon_7 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola muchachos. Nuevamente aquí con un pequeño problema. va, no se si es un problema, o es normal de este amplificador, pero noto que recalientan un poco mas de lo debido los transistores  T1 y T4 , aun a bajo volumen. Y esto pasa en las dos plaquetas por igual..
 Estoy por ponerles un disipador a esos transistores, pero quizás  no sea la solución. Por eso acudo a la experiencia de ustedes. 
Desde ya les agradezco cualquier ayuda


----------



## santiago (Jun 9, 2009)

Llevan disipador.


----------



## argon_7 (Jun 9, 2009)

Gracias santiago, yo pensé que no llevaban disipadores, debido a que en la lista no lo especifica. Solo aparecían los disipadores para los N2
Con respecto  a esos dos transistores que calientan un poco mas, debo entender que no es un problema ?


----------



## santiago (Jun 9, 2009)

En teoría, si el calentamiento no es excesivo, es normal, ya que para entregar potencia los transistores bipolares consumen corriente en su base, esta corriente la entregan esos transistores.

Saludos.


----------



## argon_7 (Jun 12, 2009)

Gracias por los consejos. Le puse disipadores a los tr  1 y  4   y  quedó bien.

Al Musicman tengo ganas de ponerle salida de auriculares, conectados directamente a la salida del amplificador,  con 2 resistencias de 220 Ohms 2 W será suficiente ?


----------



## santiago (Jun 12, 2009)

Deberían andar bien , saludos.


----------



## argon_7 (Jun 14, 2009)

Gracias Santiago.
Por lo que leí éste amplificador es muy sensible en cuanto a la impedancia  (8 Ohms), y por éste motivo tengo pensado poner un par mas de transistores de potencia (mj15015) para que trabaje mas cómodo. Lo que no tengo muy claro es el conexionado en paralelo que llevan los transistores (con sus resistencias de .33 Ohms).

Dejo un dibujo para que vean  si voy en buen camino.. Me gustaría dejar la protección y solo agregar los transistores de potencia.


----------



## leop4 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola Argon_7, no va así, tenés que unir B con B , C con C y E con E , entendiste? No pongas esa resistencia , así vas a quemar todo el trabajo , solo se pone en paralelo , no así como lo pusiste , entendés ?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 14, 2009)

Lo que propone Argon está _casi _bien. Lo único que no está bien son los colectores de T10y T11 conectados entre sí. Sólo van a las resistencias (bien puestas en el esquema).
La protección medirá la corriente que circule por el primer par de transistores y controlará el voltaje de los drivers. Los segundos van a obedecer al comportamiento de los primeros.

Leop, de conectarlos como decís vos el conjunto trabajaría como un solo transistor, con sus limitaciones. Es más, trabajaría sólo un transistor de los dos, el que condujera con voltajes más bajos.

Argon, Si lo armaste con los 15015 no vas a tener necesidad real de poner más transistores, pero si lo querés hacer, adelante.
Sólo tené mucho cuidado de que sean originales. Las falsificaciones chinas baratas son pésimas y vuelan rápido.

Saludos


----------



## argon_7 (Jun 14, 2009)

Gracias cacho por la corrección y  el consejo, y a vos también leop por la voluntad.

Cacho, vos sabes que yo lo habia pensado, lo de la protección y el comportamiento imitador que tendrian el segundo par de transistores,  sin necesidad del puente entre  T10 y T11,.  Pero mi seguridad estaba lejos de darme el OK.

Voy a tener en cuenta lo de no agregar mas transistores, porque solo los queria poner por una cuestión de seguridad., además el amplificador funciona perfectamente.

Con respecto a  los mj15015 que les puse, no sabría decir si son auténticos o no.  
Si, tienen buena pinta  y no recalientan. Pero uno nunca sabe.!

Muchachos, gracias por la mano que me dieron desde un principio. Muy bueno lo de ustedes..

Saludos.!


----------



## barney (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola , estoy por armar éste amplificador y quería saber si larga 100 Watt , y cómo es el tema de conectar la lámpara para probarlo , que leí en el otro post creo, saludos.

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2009)

barney dijo:
			
		

> ...cómo es el tema de conectar la lámpara para probarlo , que leí en el otro post..



Acá tenés bien explicado: Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas

Saludos.


----------



## mobirama (Jul 6, 2010)

Quisiera aclarar que es muy importante la calidad de los transistores. Evitar los falsificados porque el ajuste de corriente de reposo esta fijo y colocando un transistor con demasiada ganancia (como sucede normalmente con los falsos) el amplificador se embala y se destruye. Recomiendo ir a casas serias y reconocidas de plaza - los semiconductores son mas caros - pero verdaderos y se ahoora al final mucho tiempo y dinero


----------

